# [SOLVED] Overclocking netbooks



## System10

I have an Acer Aspire One 722-C52rr:

AMD Dual-Core C-50 @ 1GHz, 2MB L2
AMD A50M FCH chipset

Is there any way I can overclock this sucker? I'm finding info on the net about Aspires but nothing about my specific model. It's painfully slow, whoever thought a 1GHz CPU was a good idea on a 64-bit machine?


----------



## Wrench97

*Re: Overclocking netbooks*

I doubt it, rare is OEM machine that allows OC even rarer to find a laptop/netbook that has the settings in the bios to allow.


----------



## System10

*Re: Overclocking netbooks*

There's apps for download that let you change the FSB speed for other Aspire models so what's different about mine?


----------



## greenbrucelee

*Re: Overclocking netbooks*

overclocking through applications can be very dodgy. When you overclock you do it in the BIOS most manufacturers lock the BIOSes on computers,laptops and netbooks that you buy from shops because if you alter any settings wrongly you could render the system useless. This also avoids people damaging the system and making false warranty claims.

This is why most overclockers build their own systems. I would not recommend overclocking a netbook or laptop anyway because of the limited cooling available.


----------



## Wrench97

*Re: Overclocking netbooks*

Problem with that is getting rid of heat, and supplying the power without having the chipset fail. Most of those software apps create more problems than solutions to anything.


----------



## System10

*Re: Overclocking netbooks*

That all seems to make perfect sense to me, no point in making things worse!

Thanks for the advice guys.


----------

